# Challenger V8 Parts Assistance



## Smash (Aug 22, 2013)

Dear Fellow Modellers and Engine Enthusiasts,

I have been offered some castings for the Challenger V8engine which I am quite keen to buy; however, I havent a clue where I cansource parts such as the timing gears, valve springs, etc.

Has anyone built one of these engines and do you know wherebest to buy these parts?

I wouldnt necessarily have a problem cutting the gears butafter quizzing the guy selling the castings, there didnt appear to be anyinformation on them i.e. pitch, profile, etc. There was absolutely noinformation on the valve springs either.

If anyone can help, I would be very grateful!

Smash


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 22, 2013)

Try to contact Ron Colonna. He is a member here. He has a running Challenger. Thats about the only person I know who has one.


----------



## Smash (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi Steve,

Many thanks for getting back to me, I appreciate your help and will give Ron a shout...

Best Regards,

Smash...


----------



## Art K (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi Smash,
I would go to the source they had some trouble with their website a little while back but it seems to be up now. I am sure you can get individual parts.
http://www.colespowermodels.com/
Art


----------



## Smash (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi Art,

Many thanks, funny enough I just this second mailed Ron as this message came up. I had a quick look at the link you sent over but I will probably give them a call early next week and speak to them direct. I couldn't seem to get where I wanted from their site, maybe there are still a few bugs with it but most likely it's me!

Thanks for taking the time to drop me a line and posting the link, I really appreciate it!

All the best...

Smash.


----------



## Art K (Aug 24, 2013)

Smash,
I hope all goes well, years ago when I first started in this hobby I considered a Challenger V8 but couldn't afford it, then the price doubled and I still can't afford it.
Art


----------



## Smash (Sep 15, 2013)

To anyone who may be able to help...

I bought the castings for the challenger V8 (see photo). Theinstructions/drawings that came with the castings are really poor andincomplete. They look as though they have been photo-copied so many times thatthey are pretty much illegible and certainly not complete. I have no information on fuel system, cooling system, ignition, etc.



Can anyone assist with drawings/instructions as I would love to build thisengine. I have e-mailed the Black Widow website (Ken Hurst and Dwight Giles) onnumerous occasions; originally to but the castings and later to buy theinstructions, but I never get a reply.

The castings look very similar to the challenger engine although this oneappears to be a cross-flow engine.

Very Best Regards,

Smash&#8230;


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hello Smash!

I believe what you have there are the Black Widow castings. The Challenger drawings will do you no good. You will need to get the drawings from Ken Hurst or Dwight Giles. It is a completely new design. I have over the years tried to contact those 2 and others in the BAEM club and have never been contacted back. If I were in your shoes I would try to contact Mike Rhemus over at the Model Engine Builder Magazine website. He is the editor and also a club member. He is a super nice guy and always seems to be willing to help out. He could get a message to whom ever you need to get with to get a set of drawings.

http://www.modelenginebuilder.com/contactus.htm


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Sep 15, 2013)

I forgot to mention that it is not uncommon for plans to exclude things like ignition system, cooling, ect. Those details are left up to the builder. There are so many ways to go with an ignition system and everybody has there prefered method. I left those details out of my plans also. Fuel system is another area where you could build, buy, or recycle a carb from somewhere. That type of stuff is left up to the builder.


----------



## Smash (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi Steve,

I don't know how to thank you! I really appreciate your feedback...

I will jot Mike a line and see if he can help me. I can't wait to start building!

Steve, you hinted that you might also have some plans of your own design. I'd love to know more about it and whether you'd consider selling the plans on?

I am currently in the process of finishing a small 11.5CC V8 which I have designed although I still have a little way to go (basically valve gear, heads and carbs). I will have to stick a few photo's up here when I am done.

My thanks again Steve!

Take care,

Smash...


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Sep 17, 2013)

Smash said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Steve, you hinted that you might also have some plans of your own design. I'd love to know more about it and whether you'd consider selling the plans on?
> 
> Smash...



Hello Smash!

Yes I do sell plans for a 25cc V8. The Plans are 87 pages and include the engine, display base, radiator, and fuel tank. Basically everything you need to get it ready to run except the ignition. I use a hall sensor triggered, CDI ignition from S/S but you can go another way if you perfer. The cost for the engine plans is $50USD thru Paypal and is emailed to you upon arrival of funds.

I also have plans for a supercharger conversion that is another 28 pages. That one includes the blower, intake manifold, air scoop and all the linkage for duel carbs. That one is $25USD.

I have a complete running V8 engine and I know of 2 other engines running by others. The blower I have built but I am still working to get the blower motor running.

If you need any further information just write me at [email protected]


----------



## John Rus (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey Smash,

Have ever built a model engine? If not do you have any machanical background, machinist or anything else hands on? If not I HIGHLY SUGGEST you start out with something much simpler other wise it can be very frustrating!

Cheers,
John.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Sep 18, 2013)

John Rus said:


> Hey Smash,
> 
> Have ever built a model engine?





When Smash wrote "I am currently in the process of finishing a small 11.5CC V8 which I have designed although I still have a little way to go (basically valve gear, heads and carbs)." I figured he knows what he is in for.


----------



## metalmad (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi Smash
Nice set of Castings and yes they are the "Black widow" which is what my "V8 maybe" is inspired by.
The timing gears are 32DP 30 and 60 teeth, I used the free program "geotic motion" to work out from the center to center what to use. my Crank , Cam, and timing gears are already installed.
You may find the Cam details confusing, I used a slightly Warmer "Steve Hucks" profile instead.
Let me know if you need it.
Pete


----------



## John Rus (Sep 21, 2013)

stevehuckss396 said:


> When Smash wrote "I am currently in the process of finishing a small 11.5CC V8 which I have designed although I still have a little way to go (basically valve gear, heads and carbs)." I figured he knows what he is in for.


 
How could have I missed that....:wall:

Sorry about that,
John.


----------

